# Yemeni/Omani Arabic: tomorrow



## Hemza

Hello everyone,

I read on two pdf files that Yemenis use "ghodwa" to means "tomorrow". I've been really surprised, I always thought this word exists only in Eastern Moroccan/Algerian/Tunisian.

How do Omani speakers say it?


----------



## tounsi51

Hey

Pour l'arabe yemenite c'est bien "ghodwa"

http://terpconnect.umd.edu/~nlynn/AVIA/Level1/enhanced_avia/Yemeni.html

si tu cliques sur chaque mot anglais (tomorrow) tu as l'equivalent pour chaque dialecte arabe


----------



## Hemza

Shukran a si Tounsi .


----------



## 5aleejia

Bokra.
بكرة


----------



## akhooha

5aleejia said:


> Bokra.
> بكرة


Are you saying that you think بكرة is Yemeni/Omani dialect, and not غدوة ?


----------



## Janulka

Hi,
I studied in Sanaa and I can confirm "ghodwa". "Bukra" was not uncommon, but the Sanaani dialect was definitely "godwa".


----------



## akhooha

Thank you. I lived in Sanaa for a year and a half, and I also recall most people saying غدوة.


----------



## Hemza

Thank you all . So now I know that in Sana3a2, they say "ghodwa", what about Oman if someone knows (or/and lived there)?


----------



## barkoosh

My brother lives and works in Oman. He says that they say "bukra".


----------



## momai

Hemza said:


> Thank you all . So now I know that in Sana3a2, they say "ghodwa", what about Oman if someone knows (or/and lived there)?


I have been to Muscat twice and I can recall hearing some people saying both bukra and baker.


----------



## Bakr

يبدو أنها مستعملة في لهجة "ظفار" كما جاء في هذا الموضوع :ـ



> التشابه بين اللجهة العمانية وبالأخص الظفارية وبين لهجة المغرب العربي في سرعة الكلام
> والمفردات مثل" اقرقح او مقرقح, فيسع, هيكا , ولفت عليها , غدوة , وغيرها من المفردات



وفي هذا الكتاب
Coastal Dhofārī Arabic: a sketch grammar
'tomorrow'  ġudwæ, ġudwe
page 59


----------



## Hemza

Thank you all for your contribution ^^.

So I suppose both exists in both countries, within the area.


----------



## 5aleejia

Sorry, didn't specify. Bokra is the Omani/5aleeji word. Source: Lived throughout Gulf since birth


----------



## Marruecos14

Hello Hemza!
I think "Ghodwa" is not used in Eastern Morocco. In Western Algeria, people do say "gheda" too, exactly like Morocco in general. 
I have also heard that "gheda" was very common before in some algerian cities, such as Algiers.


----------



## Zoghbi

Hello, "ghodwa" is the only word used in all Algeria as far as I know. I am from Algiers never heard "ghedda" it's typicaly morrocan (I think like hemza, in the estern country near oudja I think know that they use "ghodwa" too, I need to ask my friend from this city)


----------



## Marruecos14

Hello Zoghbi,
I am sure and certain "ghedda" was used in Algiers before! Many old people from Algiers have said it to me  Try to ask your parents or grand parents. They will confirm it to you!


----------



## Hemza

I confirm what *Zoghbi* said, I know a girl from Oujda and she says "ghodwa". I don't know about Western Algerian though, may be, some say "ghadda" too?


----------

